# cost of neutering?



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i had guinea pigs from pets at home for xmas was a suprise from my fiance mother two females well on the 1st feb i woke up at 5am to go to work and found 2 littles ones in there im sure my two are females coz i checked and my mam got pigs two and they both females so they all got the same bits down below. 
well i dont want to rehome the two babies coz there's so many out there that needs homes and i wanted to know how much would it cost to neutering if they are males?
coz i want to keep them in a group coz they better off, what price around baout to neutering? thanks.

i was planing on resuceing 1 female before when i get a bigger place but have to wait and see what hapens i feel so sorry for them out there without homes so im blaming pets at home for this i havnt hold them coz they will offer to take them off me or offer me a cage but i dont want to see them babies up for sale looking for new homes it sad.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

When i was thinking of neutering my male i spoke to a vet about it ( i wanted to keep him with one of the females i had, so i could have 2 groups). I was advised that the process on Guinea Pigs is very risky so was advised not to go ahead & have it done. If both babies are female then keep them with the 2 you already have. If not then you can keep a male on his own so long as he can see or hear other piggies :2thumb:. If both are males then they will live happily together in another hutch :2thumb:.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> When i was thinking of neutering my male i spoke to a vet about it ( i wanted to keep him with one of the females i had, so i could have 2 groups). I was advised that the process on Guinea Pigs is very risky so was advised not to go ahead & have it done. If both babies are female then keep them with the 2 you already have. If not then you can keep a male on his own so long as he can see or hear other piggies :2thumb:. If both are males then they will live happily together in another hutch :2thumb:.


At our sanctuary we castrate all our male guineapigs and have never lost one yet. Vets prices vary so ring around until you get a good deal


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

corny girl said:


> When i was thinking of neutering my male i spoke to a vet about it ( i wanted to keep him with one of the females i had, so i could have 2 groups). I was advised that the process on Guinea Pigs is very risky so was advised not to go ahead & have it done. If both babies are female then keep them with the 2 you already have. If not then you can keep a male on his own so long as he can see or hear other piggies :2thumb:. If both are males then they will live happily together in another hutch :2thumb:.


but knowing my luck one male and one female and i got 3 girls and one boy atm they are indoor once spring comes now they will go out a bit more and i want them to be out door piggs i think its better for them.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

So you already had a male and a female before the two new females?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

As said before prices vary - I think we charge about £50 for a castrate.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> As said before prices vary - I think we charge about £50 for a castrate.


 

:gasp: Our vet charges about £15 for the sanctuary and about £25 to the public


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

never had a pig done, but the rabbits were £40

might be best to shop around and find a vet who`s used to doing them.


----------

